# Open Source project allowing remote acces



## larytet (May 14, 2006)

goMyPlace is an Open Source alternative to PCAnywhere/GoToMyPC applications All source code is released under GPL. It includes client and server side sources.

The application allows to access file system on PC at home/office from regular cellphone, PDA or just another PC

System requirements:
- PC can be NATed and firewalled. Linix/OSX/Win32 with Java 1.4 or better (Sun JRE) installed.
- cellphone, PDA or any other Internet enabled device with regular browser allowing to see HTML files. no JS/Java/.NET support is required.

Features list
- Open source (GPL)
- file browsing
- access to command shell (MSDOS in Win32 and bash in Mac/Linux)
- can be accessed from any browser including text only lynx
- does not require .NET/Java on the client side
- works in firewalled and NATed environments (use any of the ports 21, 80, 81, 443 to connect to the proxy)
- does not require to "punch" NAT
- does no use UPnP to make holes in NAT exposing your network 
- daemon running on remote PC never accepts incoming connections, but instead uses "dial back" scheme
- three levels of access to the files - public (Universe), friends, private
- can run in standalone HTTP server mode
- HTTP tunnel to other devices in LAN (not fully supported yet)
- end-to-end encryption (not fully supported yet)

see http://www.goMyPlace.com for installation instructions
see more on SourceForge http://larytet.sourceforge.net/goMyPlace.shtml
and Wikipedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GoMyPlace


----------



## larytet (May 14, 2006)

version 0.49 is out with proxy supporting local cache
try this link - movie Elephants Dream (aka Orange)
http://208.109.20.145/j4jJxRKd/test_03/?ha..._Dream_1024.avi


SHA-1 of the file is 6E8005BE76DC630A3FD8A57654F6C6832410C9A6
just 0.5G 10 minutes clip, but a nice demonstration of the performance of the proxy. pls, let me know the average speed or about failures


----------



## larytet (May 14, 2006)

real life test - try to download a file from the list 
http://208.109.20.145/j4jJxRKd/redh...7DD5C:/home/arkady/gomyplace.49.com/paintings


----------

